# Fehler auf Website mit dem gelben Dreieck



## mr_ed (24. Jan 2006)

Hallo in die Runde,

ich habe mehrere PC W98 + W2000 mit DSL-Zugang.

Als Browser dienen Firefox, Netscape 7.1 und IE 6.0.

Einer der PC gibt o.g. Fehlermeldung (egal welcher Browser) bei Besuch von Websites aus (wenn ein Script mit der Mouse aktiviert wird), obwohl Java installiert ist und lokale Javaanwendungen (der KBV-Prüfassistent für Arztprogramme) funktionieren.

Die Einstellungen der PC betreffend JAVA-Aktivierung etc. sind genauso wie bei den anderen PC eingestellt.

Nur "dieser" PC funktioniert an dieser Stelle nicht. Hat jemand eine Idee, wo man den Hebel ansetzen kann um den Fehler zu lokalisieren?

Zur Zeit laufe ich dann zu einen der anderen PCs, um den Vorgang zu erledigen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
und einen guten Tag

Ihr

mr_ed


PS: Recht vielen Dank für die Tips im Voraus!


----------



## Sky (24. Jan 2006)

Ist es eine öffentliche Seite ? Gib mal den Link.

Ist es ein Java oder ein Java-Script-Fehler ??


----------



## AlArenal (24. Jan 2006)

Verwechselt da wieder jemand Java mit JavaScript? Wie lautet die Fehlermeldung denn GENAU und auf welchen Seiten tritt sie auf?


----------



## mr_ed (24. Jan 2006)

Es sind alle Seiten, die ein Script benutzen, wie gesagt aber nur von diesem Arbeitsplatz, alle anderen (auch bei Kunden oder Freunden) funktionieren. 

Hier eine Seite als Beispiel 

http://www.compro-online.de/indexs0801r.html und auf das rote Telefon klicken


----------



## Roar (24. Jan 2006)

du bist falsch -> http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099
*verschoben*


----------



## Sky (25. Jan 2006)

mr_ed hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es sind alle Seiten, die ein Script benutzen, wie gesagt aber nur von diesem Arbeitsplatz, alle anderen (auch bei Kunden oder Freunden) funktionieren.
> 
> Hier eine Seite als Beispiel
> 
> http://www.compro-online.de/indexs0801r.html und auf das rote Telefon klicken


Bist Du sicher, dass im Browser Java-Script aktiv ist ???


----------



## mr_ed (25. Jan 2006)

Auf der Internetseite java.com/de gibt es einen Test der auf allen Plätzen folgendes Ergebnis zeigt (zum Teil Unterschied in der Versionsnummer):

"Wir haben die Java-Umgebung mit folgender Konfiguration entdeckt: Beschreibung Ihre Umgebung 

Java Runtime-Hersteller: Sun Microsystems Inc. 
Java Runtime-Version 1.5.0_06 

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH. Sie haben jetzt die aktuellste Version von Java."

Noch etwas habe ich (per Zufall) entdeckt. Lade ich mit dem HTML-Editor (hier Phase 5.X) die erste Internetseite  und rufe dann die Vorschau mit dem Browser auf (1. Seite als file) und nutze dann den LINK zu o.g. Seite über das Internet funktioniert es ordnungsgemäß! Das Script wird ohne Fehlerhinweis ausgeführt.


----------



## Sky (25. Jan 2006)

Java ist nicht JavaScript !!!

Es ist egal, wie alt oder neu dein JRE ist, wenn Du JavaScript ausgeschaltet hast !


----------



## mr_ed (25. Jan 2006)

Ich bedanke mich für die Antworten,

ich hatte versucht zu schildern, dass alle Plätze betreffend der Häkchen für die JAVA-Funktionen als auch andere Funktionen in den Browsern, an den Plätzen wo es funktioniert, mit diesem Platz, den es betrifft, gleich stehen.

Das ist es ja, was einen (an sich selbst?) zweifeln lässt.


----------



## Sky (25. Jan 2006)

mr_ed hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich hatte versucht zu schildern, dass alle Plätze betreffend der Häkchen für die JAVA-Funktionen als auch andere Funktionen in den Browsern, an den Plätzen wo es funktioniert, mit diesem Platz, den es betrifft, gleich stehen.


Ich denke, wenn überall alles gleich ist, dann kann es keinen Fehler geben.


----------

